# luxury residential area



## Aristo

>>


----------



## Aristo

Well nice to see all in Spain, UK, US and Canada. HA, seems most of them are in the countryside and penthouse.
Well, luxury residence in L.A seems to be the most costly in the US. I guess the Hollywood situated there is one of the mainest factor. 
By the way, wht abt the high density IFC- NY? 

Barrio Parque? Is it a really famous person in Spain?



lmcm1990 said:


> this thread depresses me :lol:


Why? are you feel bored with luxury residence? You think those are really an extravagance? :lol:


----------



## Pincio

In Rome there are a lot of little luxury areas:

*1) The Coppedè Quarter*



























*2) Aventino*
































*3) Spanish Steps area*


















































And other areas, like Monteverde Vecchio, Parioli, Nomentano.


----------



## willo

Aristo said:


> Well nice to see all in Spain, UK, US and Canada. HA, seems most of them are in the countryside and penthouse. Well, luxury residence in L.A seems to be the most costly in the US. I guess the Hollywood situated there is one of the mainest factor :lol: By the way, wht abt the high density IFC- NY?
> 
> Barrio Parque? Is it a really famous person in Spain?


:nuts: :crazy: Spain?¿?¿? Buenos Aires is in Argentina, not in Spain


----------



## dubai3000

As you all may know many saudi are really rich. These are some houses of the rich




































[/QUOTE]


again these houses are not the biggest by all means. remember in saudi the richest people build palaces, but we are not allowed to take pictures of them. So i dont have pics. The palaces are measured in kilometers.


----------



## gladisimo

In San Francisco, outside of the city, you have several suburban communities, incl. Atherton, Woodside, Sausalito, etc.

But I have a picture of Hillsborough, which is an upper-middle/upper class area:


----------



## Gaeus

In DC Area, the two that is always at the top are Chevy Chase Maryland and Great Falls Virginia. Those two have the most luxurious homes in DC Area. Following those two are Bethesda Maryland, McLean Virginia, NorthWest DC, and Vienna Virginia. There are many others but I can't recall.


----------



## Btxr_art

Bilbao (North Spain) is so expensive but the most luxury place is:
The town of Getxo (near the sea)


----------



## Alibaba

Sydney is home to most expensive suburbs and estates in Australia

Eastern and north shore areas are the most dramatic settings - ideal for massive mansions and luxury living

In most cases - those houses would have own water views overlooking the harbour or its own bay 

some photos of the areas




























































































This mother of the house is on sale and it has its own cellar and its deep water pontoon... hmm























































just dont ask for the prices..


----------



## fiatbao

Salvador-Bahia-Brazil


----------



## DiggerD21

Hamburg has the most millionaires among the german cities. So it has to offer them enough neighbourhoods to live.

The most famous one is Blankenese, an old fisher village.




































The neighbourhoods east and west of it (Rissen, Sülldorf, Klein Flottbek, Nienstedten, Teufelsbrück) are also very expensive.

Then you have the neighbourhoods around the Outer Alster Lake: Rotherbaum, Harvestehude, Uhlenhorst, parts of Winterhude and neighbouring Eppendorf


----------



## krull

NYC is a very expensive city and anything pretty much along Central Park is very expensive, especially the southern half of the park...


----------



## FREKI

Hmm... one of the most expensive places to live in Copenhagen ( and most luxurious ) would be the newly build ( and still largely under construction ) Tuborg Havn in the Hellerup distict a couple km north of downtown Copenhagen...























































More pics: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456862&page=6


----------



## _00_deathscar

Hong Kong's luxury homes (as in houses) are, strangely, not photographed all that much - especially the ones along the Peak.

You all know the view from the Peak though I suppose:










Home in Repulse Bay (Richard Li's):










Homes in Big Wave Bay










Penthouse suite in the Arch: Living room










And Li Ka Shing's Pad, in Cheung Kong Centre - probably the most exclusive residence in Hong Kong!


----------



## LordMandeep

Yorkdale, The Annex, Rosedale and really the areas around Yonge and Avenue road north of Bloor is very luxurious.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Homes of the Peak, courtesy of ABC News.


----------



## gladisimo

See deathscar? These people are RICH!

As the old saying goes, if you have to ask for the price, you probably can't afford it.


----------



## _00_deathscar

gladisimo said:


> See deathscar? These people are RICH!
> 
> As the old saying goes, if you have to ask for the price, you probably can't afford it.


Hence why you didn't ask for the price. 

You're rich compared to the poor and humble church mouse (i.e., moi) anyhow...

These people are amongst the richest in the *world* though!


----------



## cbotnyse

In Chicago its the Gold Coast and Lincoln Park areas. Generally its the area around the Hancock building (East Lake Shore Drive area) and north from there. Here is a general picture of the area....I'll post more later tonight.


----------



## ERGO PROXY

Mr_Denmark said:


> Hmm... one of the most expensive places to live in Copenhagen ( and most luxurious ) would be the newly build ( and still largely under construction ) Tuborg Havn in the Hellerup distict a couple km north of downtown Copenhagen...


Are you sure, it is luxury housing? It looks dreadfully crude and utilitarian.


----------



## hkskyline

Cyberport & Bel-Air, an attempt to create luxury residentials next to public housing :




























View


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:


> Well, the high-end districts are established and no developer can single-handedly create another new district of high-end buildings, so they obviously have to settle with one-off projects in existing middle and lower income areas and hope to lure buyers into their luxury developments and paying the extraordinary prices. Even Cyberport itself is next to public housing.


Another example is Les Saisons and Grand Promenade in Sai Wan Ho.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Bori427 said:


> I'd love to **** there


Been there, done that :lol:


----------



## _00_deathscar

Here's the new craze in town - Harbour Green (across the harbour near Union Square):










Apparently it promotes "green living"

Most of these developments cater to the "nouveau rich" as the established rich have already taken their nestlings atop Hong Kong's mountains or alongside it's southern coast.


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> Another example is Les Saisons and Grand Promenade in Sai Wan Ho.


They haven't been as successful on those projects, since they sit right next to the typhoon shelter and offer Kowloon East harbour views. One SilverSea is far more successful, actually with HK Island harbour views despite being next to a typhoon shelter as well.

In fact, a quick look at the sale prices. Grand Promenade's smaller units (ie. 600 square feet) are only going for a very middle class rate of about HKD$5000/square foot. One SilverSea's smaller units are already 800 square feet and priced about $2000 more per square foot. No, Grand Promenade isn't particularly upscale.

See data at Midland Realty's website.


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> Here's the new craze in town - Harbour Green (across the harbour near Union Square):


Once again, Harbour Green is more a middle class development, and *not* upper class. They have many small 600 square foot units and prices are, again, very middle class, at about HKD$5000-6000 per square foot. Also consider they're right across the street from older and seedier areas where drug traders and triads are active.




























If anyone is trying to make a case that there are luxury residentials around Olympic / Tai Kok Tsui, then the *only* choice will be One SilverSea. All the others may be masked by marketers hoping the less-educated consumer will bite, but it's quite easy to discern these are just typical middle class housing. Yes, HKD$3-4 million is a typical middle class price these days.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Oh...


----------



## trainrover

Bori427 said:


> I'd love to **** there


How come? Ain't yer dick rosy enough in the first place?


----------



## FREKI

Hong Kong is so amazing!

While the beauty of the clone buildings can be discussed I really think many countries ( incl. my own ) could learn a great deal from it!


The mere thought of just a fraction of those buildings scattered around Copenhagen gives me goosebumps - everyone could have oceanview - everyone could have affordable places to live without going into debt for 90 years - everyone could have a parking space in a cellar instead of of some random place on the street...


This is a case where I would take function over form anyday ( as long as it wouldn't be in the historic center ofcause )


----------



## _00_deathscar

Mr_Denmark said:


> *everyone could have affordable places to live without going into debt for 90 years*


Eh?


----------



## _00_deathscar

Branksome Crest on Hong Kong Island (somewhere in Mid-Levels West - I'm presuming this is an upper class development, not a middle class one....)



















Edit; checked - it's *definitely* upper class! Rents are as high as HK$150k/month.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Another of them rosy baths where Bori427 would "love to ****", although the view from this one isn't nearly as nice.










That's from Ho Man Tin Hill; again, I'm presuming this is an upper class development...


----------



## hkskyline

Ho Man Tin hill is also home to more modest public housing, such as Oi Man Estate, which is being renovated right now (new external panels).


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:


> Ho Man Tin hill is also home to more modest public housing, such as Oi Man Estate, which is being renovated right now (new external panels).


As is the case with most of the Kowloon and New Territories area - the rich are quite literally next door to the poor. Isn't the Royal Oaks project (pictures of which I shall be posting up next) minutes away from some farms?


----------



## _00_deathscar

Royal Oaks:


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> As is the case with most of the Kowloon and New Territories area - the rich are quite literally next door to the poor. Isn't the Royal Oaks project (pictures of which I shall be posting up next) minutes away from some farms?


Royal Oaks is near Sheung Shui - just a pocket of wealth and not an established district like Midlevels.

Actually, Kowloon Tong is quite consistently affluent.


----------



## FREKI

_00_deathscar said:


> Eh?


The coast of building multiple story Hong Kong style is lower per floor than the cost compared to the max 6-7 floors we get in buildings here...

Highrises do require a stonger foundatation, but that is still well worth the price comparing with having to accuire mulitple lots and building multiple foundatatons to get the same numbers of floors as a single highrise could acommidate...

( I know Hong Kong is pricey too - but imaging the cost if the code only allowed for 6-7 stories to be build with the scarsety of land available )

Bringing Hong Kong style highrises to Copenhagen would mean apartments could be build at under half of the production cost the current style has..


----------



## Skyprince

Wow very nice thread. HK's rich are damn rich ! Impressive luxury housing estates on the pics ! 

in KL the luxury areas are concentrated in Ampang Heights, Kota Damansara, Mont Kiara , and Cheras. My place Shah Alam is only a middle-class area.


----------



## ale26

Toronto:

Post Road Area and The Bridle Path:




























New Waterfront Condos:
























































Cant really find a lot of pictures..i gotta go take some more


----------



## _00_deathscar

>


Oooh that's nice! How much for that?

Reminds me of some of the lakeside houses in Detroit..


----------



## _00_deathscar

Mount Beacon, Kowloon Tong - got a friend who lives here actually...


----------



## ale26

_00_deathscar said:


> Oooh that's nice! How much for that?
> 
> Reminds me of some of the lakeside houses in Detroit..


Well thats one of the smaller homes in the area, but it's still in Toronto so it would probably go for 1.9 million - 2.8 million mininum.


----------



## hkskyline

Don't think Cityplace would be a luxury residential area, although definitely Bridle Path, Rosedale, and Forest Hill.


----------



## _00_deathscar

24 Middle Gap Road - 8,000 sq ft ~ was on the market for somewhere between HK$160m and HK$196m, but sold for *"only"* HK$148m...



















http://www.geocities.com/aleng88/middlegap.html


----------



## _00_deathscar

ale26 said:


> Well thats one of the smaller homes in the area, but it's still in Toronto so it would probably go for 1.9 million - 2.8 million mininum.


It's got a nice "quaintness" to it though, it's not overbearingly large - the driveway is also great


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto* - Rosedale


----------



## _00_deathscar

More Royal Oaks, just cos it's so bloody sexay~

Roof partays!














































Hkskyline - do you have pictures of St. Andrew's Place?

Edit: Nevermind, found em myself - if you want something done etc...

St. Andrew's Place in Sheng Shui, near Royal Oak's - more greenery reflecting a sort of English countryside with mountains, but the design and decor (especially exterior) is not anywhere near as good as the Royal Oak's IMO.


----------



## hkskyline

*South Kensington, London





































Mayfair *


----------



## _00_deathscar

Got any of Belgravia?


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> Got any of Belgravia?


Belgrave Square near Knightsbridge? I did a walking tour there, but haven't processed the photos to my website yet. I remember there was an embassy activity the day I went, probably for a national independence celebration. Quite a number of embassies in the area.


----------



## _00_deathscar

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgrave_Square

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgravia

Dunno - is that the same?


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul, Turkey*

1) Mansions and old Ottoman villas along the Bosphurs. Check this amazing thread: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327286


2) Nisantasi District:


----------



## Dyn.tek

everyone has different views about what makes life luxury.


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgrave_Square
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgravia
> 
> Dunno - is that the same?


Belgrave Square is a part of Belgravia.

You can Google Map it.


----------



## pwright1

*Seattle's Madison Park*


----------



## Alibaba

^^ Seattle homes looks really nice

what are those worth?


----------



## _00_deathscar

>


I hope that's a club rather than tennis courts from one house...?


----------



## pwright1

Alibaba said:


> ^^ Seattle homes looks really nice
> 
> what are those worth?


The one in the 2nd pic sold for $4.5 million
Here's a few more 
Madison Park



























Queen Ann Hill


----------



## _00_deathscar

Mr_Denmark said:


> The coast of building multiple story Hong Kong style is lower per floor than the cost compared to the max 6-7 floors we get in buildings here...
> 
> Highrises do require a stonger foundatation, but that is still well worth the price comparing with having to accuire mulitple lots and building multiple foundatatons to get the same numbers of floors as a single highrise could acommidate...
> 
> ( I know Hong Kong is pricey too - but imaging the cost if the code only allowed for 6-7 stories to be build with the scarsety of land available )
> 
> Bringing Hong Kong style highrises to Copenhagen would mean apartments could be build at under half of the production cost the current style has..


Ah I see what you mean now - true, true.

Aside from being a place with prestige and history, as well as the infamous view, one of the (perhaps main) reasons prices along The Peak are so high is because of height restrictions - especially the further up you go towards (literally) the peak where all the mansions and lowrises are.


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> Ah I see what you mean now - true, true.
> 
> Aside from being a place with prestige and history, as well as the infamous view, one of the (perhaps main) reasons prices along The Peak are so high is because of height restrictions - especially the further up you go towards (literally) the peak where all the mansions and lowrises are.


I don't think it's economically feasible to build so tall on rugged geography along the hillsides. Looking further downhill, they've packed as many skyscrapers as they could already where logistically possible, even along more perilous sites such as Highcliff/Summit.


----------



## Taylorhoge

I know house on the market in the hamptons right now for about 75 million it has its own nine hole golf course and sits on about 10 acres of land


----------



## _00_deathscar

Fantastic houses in Phoenix.

Some images by forumite 'Dallas' posted in the Cityscapes forum:

Highcliff, Summit, Parkview and the tip of 3 Repulse Bay Road










The two spires sticking out of course, are of the Bank of China.










More here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=15758687#post15758687

More on 3 Repulse Bay Road here:
http://www.signaturehomes.com.hk/script/en/op/property.php?cnt=13


----------



## polako

Upper East Side: greatest concentration of individual wealth on Earth


----------



## Taylorhoge

I can see my old building in the second pic


----------



## Jaeger

Belgravia Town Houses - London












> London property the world's most expensive.
> Jennifer Hill - Reuters
> 
> May 8, 2007
> 
> http://uk.reuters.com/article/outsourcingNews/idUKL0868607520070508
> 
> LONDON (Reuters Life!) - London is home to the most expensive property in the world, followed by Monaco, New York and Hong Kong, a new report shows.
> 
> Prime property in the British capital costs 2,300 pounds ($4,585) per square foot, just above Monaco, playground of the rich and famous, at 2,190 pounds, according to estate agent Knight Frank and Citi Private Bank's "Wealth Report 2007."
> 
> It points to the growing influence of high net worth individuals -- defined as those with more than 5 million pounds in investable assets -- on the property market across the globe.
> 
> Its index charting the value of similar property at the top end of the market in more than 70 locations ranks New York in third place, with prime property fetching an average price of 1,600 pounds per square foot, and Hong Kong in fourth, commanding 1,230 pounds.
> 
> Tokyo, Cannes, St Tropez, Sydney, Paris and Rome make up the top 10.
> 
> Elsewhere in Great Britain and Ireland, Dublin, Birmingham, Edinburgh and Manchester are identified as prime locations.
> 
> They ranked 17, 19, 21 and 22 respectively, with values ranging from 320 pounds to 470 pounds per square foot.
> 
> Knight Frank said central London prime property prices had outperformed the mainstream regional and national markets in recent years -- a pattern repeated in the rest of the world.
> 
> Prices for the most expensive properties rose on average by more than 14 percent in 2006 compared to a 9 percent rise in the mainstream market.
> 
> But although London has seen prime market growth of more than 30 percent in the past year alone, this has been dwarfed by growth seen in the main Russian, Chinese and Indian city markets -- where prices have soared by 40 or 50 percent.
> 
> Rapid economic development, together with the creation of new wealthy sections of society, had led to intense competition for the best apartments and villas in secure prime neighborhoods -- and boosted prices, according to the report.
> 
> Looking ahead, Liam Bailey, head of residential research at Knight Frank, said prime property would continue to outperform mainstream markets.
> 
> "Over the next five years, we believe the trend of growing wealth and greater wealth concentration will continue," he said.
> 
> "There will be a significant demand and supply imbalance in the best prime market locations.
> 
> "Price growth this year will be lower than in 2006, although we predict prime markets will outperform mainstream markets by quite a margin."
> 
> He said up-and-coming key prime property locations included St Petersburg and Moscow in Russia, Delhi and Mumbai in India, as well as Guangzhou and Beijing in China.


----------



## DAKARCITY

*Dakar, SENEGAL*

We have some nice place in Dakar too like Fann Résidence, Almadies, Plateau.........





































http://www.nlambassadedakar.org/contents/pages/26196
/residentiepdf_img_3.jpg


----------



## _00_deathscar

Now *this* is a house and a half!

Somewhere on the Peak:










Although any of these at 40 Peak Road will also suffice:


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

Pictures I took of my surroundings in Freeport & Nassau, Bahamas


SandyPort Community









(Lyford Cay Community) where many 007 films were shot and where Sean Connery lives, also Oprah, Shakira, Peter Nygard, and many more









































































(MY HOME IN FREEPORT, BAHAMAS)








































































Beach that is 1 minute walk from my house, beautiful aint it lol










(MY UNCLES BEAUTIFUL ESTATE ON LAKE CUNNINGHAM IN NASSAU, NEW PROVIDENCE, BAHAMAS)


----------



## Azia

*re*

in berlin the luxury areas are zehlendorf (schlachtensee,nikolassee,schwanenwerder ),wilmersdorf south (dahlem Halensee) and some condos /lofts in friedrichshain /prenzlauer berg.

The condos cost pro month about 7000 EURos ,the mansions of dahlem can be buy at 1 million to 6 million Euros ..

i found no pictures sorry ..


----------



## _00_deathscar

Shek O




























Repulse Bay










Repulse Bay and Black's Link/Deep Water Bay










Sai Kung Mansion


----------



## MikaGe

^^ Why I always has the imagination that those kind of private homes in HK belong to some triad head honchos 

Meanwhile here are some snaps of most desirable condominium in Tokyo. Most are huge complex and their units are not spacious according to Western standards, though. Since generally land price in Tokyo is outrageous, luxury residences in smaller scale are scattered everywhere, not concentrated in specific neighborhood.

*Roppongi Hills Residence* 

















*The Atago Forest Tower*

















*River City*

















*Searea Towers Sanbangai* & *The Towers Daiba*


----------



## _00_deathscar

MikaGe said:


> ^^ Why I always has the imagination that those kind of private homes in HK belong to some triad head honchos


Haha - I suppose because that's how they're always shown in HK triad movies.

Most of those homes belong to the 'big bosses'.


----------



## gabrielbabb

In the middle of the city in POLANCO









More outside of the city in BOSQUES DE LAS LOMAS


----------



## backupcoolm4n

could someone find luxury residential areas in each of the NYC boroughs, specifically the BRonx i would love to see luxury there


----------



## nygirl

Luxury in Brooklyn- Mill Island comes to mind in Queens- Malba, Douglaston, Douglass manor, Forest Hills (gardens), Kew Gardens come to mind.

Luxury in the Bronx- Riverdale, Fieldston, Spuyten Duyvill come to mind.

Luxury in Staten Island- Todt Hill, Emerson Hill and probably a lot more.


----------



## Mollywood

This is The Bridle Path in Toronto, Canada. It's in the north part of the city and considered "new money". (as opposed to Rosedale and Forest hill, which are "old money". 


This one is a condo.











Mansions.



































By torontovibe, shot with DSC-N1 at 2009-06-04


----------



## _00_deathscar

For 'nouveau rich' areas, some of those homes are considerably tasteful.


----------



## dtoronto

Regarding Toronto….not quite sure why people refer to the Bridle Path as “new money”, reason being as the lots were designed almost 80 years ago, and since its creation numerous mansions have been demolished and rebuilt, and placed on the largest lots in the City. 

Forest Hill and Rosedale are known as the “old rich” but when does old get too old? There are several neighbourhoods in the City with similar style homes, which look to be just as old and in some situations in a more appealing area, for example, Hogg’s Hollow, I find more appealing than Rosedale or Forest Hill. 

Although there are wealthy areas in each former borough, notably around the Old Mill in Etobicoke and along the lake in Scarborough, but the majority of wealthy neighbourhoods in the City exist in the central part of the City, north of Bloor, west of Leslie, east of Bathurst, and they go way up beyond the city limits. Beyond the city limits there are numerous wealthy areas, spread out, notably in Markham, Vaughan, Oakville, Mississauga, and Brampton.

The map below, pretty much shows the area in the city, that if you own a detached house, you either inherited it by luck or you’re wealthy. It also displays the “general” locations of Rosedale, Forest Hill, The Bridle Path (which is where Toronto’s largest mansion is), and other less known areas, which are just as “luxurious”, like Hogg’s Hollow, Lawrence Park, Bathurst and Glencairn area (which is relatively unknown, as a block west there are what appears to be decaying 1960’s style strip malls along Bathurst, but go south-east of the area, and there are mansions, in ravine type settings. Any Torontonians that haven’t been there, I recommend the drive). Regarding the area in yellow, detached homes range from probably around $700,000 for the 90 year old homes, (which many have been demolished with new homes for well over a million), to the mansions in the tens of millions. 










*Locations*

“West” of the Bridle Path (south-west of York Mills and Bayview)









Bathurst and Glencairn area









Hoggs Hollow (south-east of York Mills and Yonge)









Lawrence Park (south-east of Yonge and Lawrence)









Not sure of the name of this Neighbourhood, but is home to Toronto’s second largest home, which is north-east of Yonge and Lawrence, several old mansions along Teddington and Riverview.


----------



## light_speed

In Dubai, the following neighborhoods are considered Luxury

-Emirates Hills -Houses start from US$8 million+
-Jumeirah
-Al Barari project in Dubai
-The Palm Jumeirah Villas- There are 2 types- Signature and Garden.
-Certain buildings in the Dubai Marina like Le Rive


----------



## SydneyCity

In Sydney, the wealthiest areas are pretty much anywhere on the harbour (Vaucluse, Point Piper, Mosman, Abbotsford, Hunters Hill), as well as some beachside areas (Bondi, Bellevue Hill, Tamarama, Palm Beach), some inland areas (Killara, Gordon, Wahroongah) and some semi-rural areas with lots of expensive estates (Dural).


----------



## hfocacci

Those in Mexico and the majority in Jurerê look so tacky hno: I liked the Belo Horizonte's ones, nevertheless...


----------



## isakres

Since Polkator already posted some pics of residential areas of Monterrey, let me post some pics of Querencia in Los Cabos, Mexico.

Querencia is a Residencial Community surrounded with a Tom Fazio´s Championship 18 hole golf course.


----------



## isakres

Now, let me show you the newest Luxury Residential neighborhood of Puerto Vallarta. Its called Punta Mita.

Punta Mita is located in PVR's Metro Area (in fact is located in the neighboring state of Nayarit) and its about 20 minutos from Puerto Vallarta´s Old quarter. Surrounded by the Pacific Ocean the Mountains and the Jungles of the Sierra Madre, PM has a Jack Nicklaus 18 hole Golf Court and has some hotels along the coastline such as the Four Seasons Punta Mita Golf and Resort.

Properties in both Querencia and Punta Mita could cost between USD$1,000,000 and up to USD$7,000,000.
Do you like warm traditional style homes or Vibrant and modern ones?


----------



## Luli Pop

this thread is the best evidence ever that money doesn´t mean class nor taste.


----------



## hfocacci

Exactly ^^


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*































































by homedesign


----------



## hfocacci

Liked those ones from Malaysia ^^


----------



## hfocacci

Some from Madrid, in the suburbs:

(Salamanca, Jerónimos, Aravaca are well-known luxurious areas, but not in the suburbs)

*LA FINCA* (only modern houses, from 6 to 15 million euros)










































































































Here more: http://www.modernhomesworldwide.com/Search.html?region=Madrid&country=Spain


----------



## hfocacci

Now:

*LA MORALEJA*

It's a huge medium high and high class area (distinctive) that varies from dense areas to large mansions.

The wealthiest part is not available in Google Street View, but is like this:


































_______________

NOW: everything from La Moraleja!


























































Coming more!


----------



## hfocacci

*LA MORALEJA II*

Aerial Shots


























































Bird's Eye


































































































































































































































































































Street View


----------



## Pavlemadrid

I've found some 30 million € houses in La Moraleja, amazing.
The best way of seen La Moraleja is the by the "Bird Eye", with Google Street View you only see streets and walls.


----------



## hfocacci

The next luxury area I'll show from Madrid is Mirasierra.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Piovera, Somosaguas, Puerta de Hierro, El Viso, Conde de Orgaz, Aravaca, La Florida, Las Lomas, Monte Claro or Ciudalcampo are other examples of luxury areas.


----------



## hfocacci

Pavlemadrid said:


> I've found some 30 million € houses in La Moraleja, amazing.
> The best way of seen La Moraleja is the by the "Bird Eye", with Google Street View you only see streets and walls.


That's exactly what you can see in the shots (specially the wealthiest area) :yes: I think I wouldn't like to live there. If I were rich, I would prefer to live in the city center or Salamanca :yes: But it's beautiful, I think. If it didn't have walls, would be perfect to see. 

Pavle, if you want, help me showing other Madrid luxury areas. kay:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Wow, hfocacci, that must've taken you ages! Thanks


----------



## hfocacci

I think Madrid worth it ^^ Thanks!


----------



## _00_deathscar

@hfocacci - Did you really have to post so many images?

About 5-10 wouldn't have given the same impression? Please edit, or I will report your post for spam.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

hfocacci said:


> That's exactly what you can see in the shots (specially the wealthiest area) :yes: I think I wouldn't like to live there. If I were rich, I would prefer to live in the city center or Salamanca :yes: But it's beautiful, I think. If it didn't have walls, would be perfect to see.
> 
> Pavle, if you want, help me showing other Madrid luxury areas. kay:


I'd also prefere to live in Barrio de Salamanca, it's better for me to live in a luxury city center area.
I won't post images because I have not any of my property, sorry


----------



## Maria Theresa

Interesting to see that the riches in Europe are not richer than the riches in Brazil, despite the poors in Brazil being much poorer than the ones in Europe.


----------



## brazilteen

^^ WOW I CAN'T BELIVE MARY T ADDIMITED THE POVERTY IN BRAZIL


----------

